# Car sick puppy



## Dante's mom (Nov 25, 2012)

I have never had a dog or puppy that had issues with getting car sick. Dante is now 16 weeks and still gets car sick. He gets excited to go on rides but I think he has motion sickness. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, I don't have any advice but I am right there with you. Mine is also 16 weeks and she gets sick often in the car. Doesn't seem to make a difference if the trips are super short either. I just try to make sure she hasn't eaten recently before getting in the car. I hope both our pups grow out of it soon!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta used to get carsick. what I did was short trips to fun places like the pet stores or a park a few times a week. We'd work on obedience at the fun places and then back home. Limited her water and didn't feed her 3-4 hours before we went anywhere. It helped. She'll turn 3 in May and loves the car now. She was 12 weeks old when she came home with him. I think the last time she got carsick she was about 22 weeks old. She's excited to go for rides now and hasnt had any issues, even after several long road trips. 

It may be a matter of your pup just needing to get used to the car and learn it leads to fun places and its not so bad. May just need some time to outgrow the carsickness. Keep in mind that some pups dont outgrow it but most do. Good luck! Even just sitting in the car with the car running for a few minutes and getting out and repeating a little later can help.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

It's been many years since I had a pup but there's a few
things I did that helped quite a bit.

First of all, WIDE, SLOW turns. My pup used to get sick when
daddy drove, but not when I did.
Let the pup stay as far to the front of the car as possible.
Make sure there's fresh air available, either crack a window 
or vents.
Short trips to start. I did a couple blocks, went and got a
newspaper at the Quik Mart or something.
Some people try ginger snaps. Don't feed too much, but totally
empty might just get you a pool of bile.
Make it a fun thing, use your happy voice. Like KZoppa said,
just sit in it a few minutes with it running. If even that proves
to be too much, heck take a book and some treats out there
and just hang out for a bit, slowly increasing time and THEN
starting car. Don't jump ahead too fast, and return to start
if you have a problem.

Getting some age on your pup is probably what will help the
most.

Good luck!


----------



## Dante's mom (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. I am hoping he will out grow it =)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My last dog grew out of it. My current dog likely will not--because he's blind, and already at least 3-4 y.o. We're learning to deal with it.

He is _miserable _in the car. It's so sad. We don't feed him before trips, and that helps, but even with an empty tummy, he'll drool excessively (all over himself, actually). He shuts down and won't move. It's heart-breaking.

There is a (fairly expensive) canine motion sickness prescription RX called--I think it's called Cerena. 

There's also music that's supposed to help -- though I haven't tried it (yet)--it's on my list of things to download before our next trip: Through a Dog's Ear - Using music and sound to improve the lives of dogs... and their people!

I'm also going to try Bach's Rescue Remedy.

Here's a good article about things to consider: 
Natural Aids for Motion Sickness


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

We once had a pup who we had no idea would get car sick. In fact, I've never before or after seen a dog get car sick. We just happened to be making a long trip back to OH for the holidays. We got about 100 miles away from home when it started. I called the vet and they told me she could have Dramamine but it was too late to give it to her as she would just throw that up too. So, we had to deal with the puking for the entire 10 hour drive. Unfortunately it was also the first time my daughter got car sick. It was a terrible drive! Thankfully we were staying with the in-laws and were able to wash everything once we got there. It was a nightmare and a complete mess. We gave her the Dramamine on the way home and she did great. The daughter and dog slept most of the way home. I would call the vet and ask about the dosage.


----------



## Dante's mom (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the links. I am so sorry for your guy. I am going to try the music too. He is in that land shark phase and during the holidays when the nutcracker would be on he would just mellow out. Maybe it will work in the car too.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This does not have the good desensitization information - which I would highly recommend - but my post lists a ton of things you can try:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/129373-do-i-have-serious-problem.html#post1753649

The Sick Dog Blog | Dog Desensitization Training I am a carsick person - it is really an awful feeling! Using Desensitization Techniques to Treat Car Sickness in Dogs - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com

Good luck - it seems like most dogs outgrow it. Mine still needs Cerenia, but has progressed to being able to go for very short drives without it. When I see the lip smacking start, we get on home fast! Or...as fast as I can drive with him!


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

Magwart said:


> My last dog grew out of it. My current dog likely will not--because he's blind, and already at least 3-4 y.o. We're learning to deal with it.
> 
> He is _miserable _in the car. It's so sad. We don't feed him before trips, and that helps, but even with an empty tummy, he'll drool excessively (all over himself, actually). He shuts down and won't move. It's heart-breaking.
> 
> ...


You can give rescue remedy to a puppy!? I love that stuff! I'm not sure it will help our pup because she doesn't seem to be stressed in the car. Worth a try though, I already have it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would get the non-alcoholic dog kind though. 
Alcohol Free - Bach Flower Remedies, Rescue Remedy, Rescue Remedy Pets


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I would get the non-alcoholic dog kind though.
> Alcohol Free - Bach Flower Remedies, Rescue Remedy, Rescue Remedy Pets


Oh ok, we've got the non alcoholic kids version. I thought they'd be the same.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think you can compare the ingredients, but the non-alcoholic part was what I as keyed into. 

I have not seen it work for anything but the one with alcohol did seem to make my old dog really sick - not sure if that was it - hard to imagine.


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

Our golden was carsick. If she was in a moving car for more than 20 minutes, she would puke all over the place. She was able to go on long car rides with a prescription we got from the vet, but the prescription made her sleepy and a little loopy, so we only took her to places within 20 minutes of home unless we absolutely had to take her somewhere farther away. She did improve to the point that she could handle about 30 minutes, but that's as good as she got.


----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

A breeder mentioned to me using baby aspirin befor a drive. I have not tryed this and have not heard of people doing it though.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Del's Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

My GSD also gets carsick. My vet told me to give him a little benedryl before we know we are going on a trip. It works!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Our vet advised either benedeyl or dramamine 30 mins before a car ride. 1 miligram per lb. The other thing to do is start by doing daily rides for a few mins and gradually increase the distance/time. All of our 3 aduly dogs have outgrown carsickness by 1yrs old. We haven't started the 4 month old puppy yet only bc it is way to much work for me right now to clean up his messes in the truck. Once I pop I'll start taking him for rides with him the the front of the truck and my newborn in the carseat in the back.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

tacticalseries said:


> A breeder mentioned to me using baby aspirin befor a drive. I have not tryed this and have not heard of people doing it though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I would not think this was a good idea. Aspirin is an NSAID and can do some damage...I wonder why they said that!


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Well Schatzi is 10 months old and she still gets car sick. I did what a lot of people here mentioned. Short drives and slow turns, but never worked. Ginger helps with motion sickness. I give Schatzi 2 ginger snap cookies 15 mins or so before leaving and it seems to help her out. She hasn't thrown up since then. Some people also told me that ginger tea mixed with their food helps them out as well. Haven't tried that one yet, but I will soon. 

Let me know if you find anything else that works. Sucks that our doggies can't be comfortable while on a joy ride!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know if this will help, but I think my puppy's car sickness is anxiety, not motion. He starts to drool as soon as he gets into the car. We are working on desensitizing. I don't even start the car. We sit in the car and he gets treats for watching me and doing a little obedience. Then we get out of the car. Today he didn't drool. YAY!

Our next step will be to start the car, but still not go any where. Followed by back and forth in the driveway. Eventually we may go all the way around the block. Slow process.


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

Max got sick going to the vet and coming back. He threw up a ton!! The vet told me to give him a benedryl about an hour before driving. I will try that next time! 
On a good note- he didn't bark the whole trip and was crated in the back.


----------

